# Our Day At The Lake



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Looks like it was a great day.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Can we come live with you?  What a wonderful day, and amazing pictures to boot!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Molly and I would love to come live with you too!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. Looks very serene.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice pictures.

Our lakes are still frozen.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictues!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

How could Woody not enjoy a day such as that?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. The first one of the lake is breath-taking. And a really nice one of Woody sitting in the low brush. Saw our first robins here on Sunday. They are late this year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

YEP, we are all moving in with you and Woody..........so beautiful & peaceful!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a beautiful day in a beautiful place to share with your best friend. Looks like Woody had a great time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, you live in such a gorgeous place, I'm jealous. 

Handsome Woody as always, looks like he really enjoyed his day.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

nice pictures! Woody is so cute, love his bandana too!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great photos Pete  

This is a tad off topic but I have wanted to show you this video for a while now. Believe you will enjoy it.

Now if it just warmed up a bit so we can get back to catching some fishes with our pups. Hope I get to cast a line with you someday, how fun that would be 


[vimeo]52049934[/vimeo]


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind comments...here are a couple of birds I missed...

*Canadian Geese*

A74A4265 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr


A74A4257 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

*A Mallard*

A74A4263 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Pete & Woody


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Which 300mm are you using?

I typically haven't been as interested in wildlife photography as landscapes and portraits. But recently after a few outdoor excursions over the last few years, I'm starting to lean that way. The problem is that most of what I do is hiking, so those longer lenses start weighing down the pack. I also have this cursed L glass addiction. It's killing my wallet.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Great photos Pete
> 
> This is a tad off topic but I have wanted to show you this video for a while now. Believe you will enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Great video Steve! She's certainly got the right attitude and loved the music. I've always wanted to fish the Big Horn, came close a couple of times but never made it. And fishing with two goldens, what a kick that would be. Thanks for the smile!

Pete & Woody


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

drofen said:


> Which 300mm are you using?
> 
> I typically haven't been as interested in wildlife photography as landscapes and portraits. But recently after a few outdoor excursions over the last few years, I'm starting to lean that way. The problem is that most of what I do is hiking, so those longer lenses start weighing down the pack. I also have this cursed L glass addiction. It's killing my wallet.


I've got the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 L IS USM lens with the Kenko Teleplus PRO 300 DGX 1.4x AF Teleconverter. I'm playing with the idea of either picking up an EOS 7D for the extra reach or a EF 400mm f/5.6 L USM lens. But I'm with you on the weight factor...I was to heavy yesterday between the camera gear and the fishing gear...I'm still trying to get around that. And yes those L lens will definitely empty the pocket book. That EOS 7D camera body is less expensive than the 400mm lens. It's just so disappointing to have the shot right in front of you but not have the reach you need. Let me know if you figure it out.

Pete & Woody


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I certainly enjoyed these photo's and envy gushes.

Well if times get difficult Tuff and I are gonna pack up the minivan and head north west.  

Thanks for sharing Pete.


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

*packs bags, finds passports for humans and dogs, books flights* 
See you soon Pete and Woody!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok Pete, fess up. You & Woody did a lil dance to celebrate spring, am I right? 
Love the pics!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Pete,

I just showed my wife your pictures. We both "Ooo'd" and "Ahhhh'd". Woody is such a strikingly handsome boy.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a fun day. Great pictures


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Ok Pete, fess up. You & Woody did a lil dance to celebrate spring, am I right?
> Love the pics!


Which tree were you behind? I thought we had the place to ourselves...no pictures I hope...not a very good dancer.::

Pete & Woody

Love your revised approach with Bentley...they're with us far to short a time not to appreciate all their antics and overlook that unconditional love.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

great pictures as always Pete, I love the ones where he is sitting and staying, frameable I reckon


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Pete


----------

